# good database management system (dbms) book



## cool_callis (Jan 29, 2008)

guys..
suggest me a good book for subject database management system .my friends are saying book by nawathe but i am not sure how it is .?
suggest me some good book
also suggest me a book for mysql query


----------



## chicha (Feb 2, 2008)

there are many books 
like oracle complete reference.

and there are bibles too.
a good book is what you can read and understand.
take help from you teachers too.


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 2, 2008)

Navathe is the best for Normalization, Join and all. For timestamping concepts go for Bipin Desai. There is a book called DBMS(don't remember the name) from Kalyani Publications which explains the concepts in layman's language.


----------



## kpmsivachand (Feb 4, 2008)

Try to use it ELMASRI NAVATHE


----------



## cool_callis (Feb 8, 2008)

thank u guys for ur advise..
i have purchase navathe and will be studying this book onwards..
thanx a lot


----------



## melina386 (Dec 17, 2009)

discussion is good and thanx for sharing
Data Entry India


----------



## Rock Star (Jan 23, 2010)

been refering to Database concepts by korth..
examples are explained well..with good amount of exercise questions..
good book even for beginners.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 23, 2010)

^^I also followed Korth. Navate is also good. Both the books are good as well.


----------

